# dura ace 7950 vs ultegra 6750



## bstendig (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm a 60 year old recreational rider putting in 100-125 miles per week. I want to switch out out my D-A 7800 53x39 for a compact. I'd like opinions re: whether the $150-200 price difference and lower weight of the 7950 between the 7950 and Ultegra 6750 is worth getting the 7950.

My LBS mechanic - whom I trust - told me either is compatible with my 7800 shifters and FD, but if there is a problem it would be w/ my 7800 FD and the 7950. I'm willing to go to the 7900 FD, if necessary.

Thanks.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

As a 60 year old rider you are entitled to the best.

The house is paid for, the kids are finished school and your days of scrimping and saving are done. If cycling is what you love then allow yourself to buy the best guilt free.

Both will work equally well but is this where you want to save few bucks?


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I run a 7950 crank with 7800 shifters, FD, RD, and a Red cassette. No problem at all. The 7950 is stiffer and lighter, but a tad louder than the 6750.


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

they'll work equally fine.

up to you if you want to spend the $200 to save a few grams and have the dura ace cachet. or apply the $200 to new shoes, helmet, etc, etc...

jksu



bstendig said:


> I'm a 60 year old recreational rider putting in 100-125 miles per week. I want to switch out out my D-A 7800 53x39 for a compact. I'd like opinions re: whether the $150-200 price difference and lower weight of the 7950 between the 7950 and Ultegra 6750 is worth getting the 7950.
> 
> My LBS mechanic - whom I trust - told me either is compatible with my 7800 shifters and FD, but if there is a problem it would be w/ my 7800 FD and the 7950. I'm willing to go to the 7900 FD, if necessary.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

The only benefit would be the status of the Dura Ace name. My cranks say Ultegra...


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

If the $200 doesn't matter go with the D/A. Otherwise no significant difference. 

But a point of importance: if you have to swap to a 7900 FD it will NOT work with the 7800 shifters. But the 7800 stuff will work with the new crank. 

Good luck
zac


----------



## bstendig (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I found a lightly used used (c. 250 miles) D-A 7950 on e-bay for about $100 more than the lowest price I could find anywhere for an Ultegra 6750. That seemed to me a good compromise.


----------

